# Someone broke into our garden



## redkitty (Feb 25, 2007)

And our garage, stole my husbands mountain bike.  I know its not a big deal, the bike can be replaced.  I have other stuff stored in the garage, but I guess they wanted something easy to sell.  

I had just gotten up, got dressed for yoga and came downstairs to open the curtains.  Noticed the back gate open, which I just caught Raisin before she used the dog door to get out.  She would have walked right out the back gate.  I feel so violated and upset.  Maybe the UK doesn't have as much gun crime as the US, but they sure do have a high rate of theft and knife crime.  I felt safter living in San Francisco than I do here.  This is the SECOND time someone broke into our garden.  The first time I heard him, we called police and someone caught him in the alley.

I wanna go home.  
Thanks for listening...


----------



## attie (Feb 25, 2007)

Not good, we work to pay for what we have, then someone who has no respect for anothers property comes and steals it, realy gets to me.

A person was caught red handed smashing windows at our shop, $2000 damage. He was taken away but not charged so we couldn't claim damages from him because he wasn't taking his medication and therefore deemed not responsible for his own actions.


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel. Someone broke into the farmhouse the night before we got there and took our brand new microwave/convection oven. We hadn't even learned to use it without the book yet.  We had deadbolt locks on all the doors, so they could only take things they could take thru the windows. They also took an antique telephone that had belonged to our grandparents in the early 1900's. There were several things missing, but those were the most important.


----------



## middie (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw Red. I'm sorry. That's terrible. Someone broke into my car while I was at work, so I can relate to how you feel.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 25, 2007)

Redkitty, sorry to hear your news. My parents live in Bristol too and I get the impression that garden sheds are especially vulnerable there. My parents don't keep anything of value in theirs anymore. If you have an alley, I'm afraid it will be all too easy for thieves to sneak in and then make their getaway. Unfortunately, repeat burglaries are not unusual, as the thieves assume you will get insurance money to replace what they took, meaning that in two or three months they'll be back again. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

You might have a local neighbourhood watch scheme you could join. And even though the police are hardly ever able to find the person after the event, you might find that your local police station will have an officer who gives advice. A friend of mine had an officer come round to her home and give some really useful information on preventive measures.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 25, 2007)

Uncle Bob send many braves with many arrows...guard Miss Kitty's Tepee.
Braves scalp bad guys!!!!  

Sorry Miss Kitty...It's gives one a creepy feeling when something like that happens...makes you feel vulnarable and that is not a good feeliing.

You come home now to San Francisco!!

"I left my heart in San Francisco...... 

{{{{{{Miss Kitty}}}}}}}


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have an Invention that would help you no end!
I`ve made one myself and used it, that case went to court as the perps where arrested as a result, and this device got plenty of praise from not only the Police but the Magistrates also!

When my other site is back up and running again, I`ll cut and paste the details of my invention into here (it would take too long to type out right now).

and don`t fear excess complexity, it really is Very simple, but you will need someone handy with a soldering iron


----------



## redkitty (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone for the replies.  UncleB, your post made me cry....in a good way though!  I gonna go smoke out of my peace pipe now to relax!!! 

YT, please do let me know about your invention.  I have the "someone handy" and we can borrow a soldering iron.

I'm just so p'd off and annoyed, I know it was the same bunch of chavs who do this all the time in our area.  Last year there was a break in down the road and they stole boxes of photos.  Obviously not worth anything, but the woman they stole from begged for them back.  They were pictures of her first child who died years before.  Really sad and so unnecessary.

SnoopPuss, its not a garden shed, it was our actual garage the broke open.

We have a third bedroom and we are moving some of my boxes up there.  Its all stuff I shipped over when I moved here, childhood items etc.  All stuff that cannot be replaced.  Ill feel safer with it inside the house.

Anyhow, thanks again for all the replies.   Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry--what a lousy thing to have happen.

Install some motion detection lights.  They are inexpensive, but would probably deter any bad guys.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw...Miss Kitty...I was wanting to make you smile...

Tell you what...remember the "joke" I sent ya???
Think about that one!!! He Heeeeeee 

Be careful smokin peace pipe..Strong medicine...make you see double maybe even triple 

{{{Miss Kitty}}}


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 25, 2007)

just quickly, what you`ll need will be an old mobile fone, the sort that doesn`t power off if left for a few mins, and you want this fone on the Vodafone Pay as you talk Smart price plan.
that way you can top the thing up with a fiver and leave it in there forever until you make a call.

next you give this fone to the Handy person with the solding iron, they take the fone apart to expose the keypad, the SEND button on the fone is the one you`re interested in!
the keypad is a rubber membrane, cut the send key section out push 2 wires through that new hole and solder them onto the 2 contacts that were under that send key, and then put the fone back together.

you want to put a little Micro switch to the end of these 2 wires, so when the switch is pressed, it now acts as the Send key (in effect you`ve just extended the key).

mount this to the garage door in such a way that when it`s closed the switch isn`t pressed, but gets pressed as soon as it opens a little.

now type in Your Personal mobile fone, make an entry in there called Garage, and put the number of your modified fone in there.

in the modified fone put in your mobile number ready to dial, then just wait for a burglar, as soon as the door opens a fraction that fone gets SEND pressed and dials you 
on Your fone you see "GARAGE" show up

now dial 999 and tell then that you`re Currently being broken into 


that`s the bare bones basics of it


----------



## jkath (Feb 25, 2007)

that's brilliant, YT! Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 25, 2007)

well my 1`st trial of this resulted in an arrest and conviction (and I got the goods back they stole), it helped that I was at home at the time, so I answered my "SHED" and could hear all the little ba$tards were saying, Including Names 
on the Other ear I`de got the landline with the Police on the other end 
 I should mention that While your handy person is inside the phone, disconnect the earpeice in it (you don`t want them to hear you on the other end!).

Yes this idea WAS perfectly Patentable, only I couldn`t afford the lawyers and the costs, and meanwhile folks were getting ripped off! 

so I`ve made it Public Domain now, No One can patent it anymore, I`m more concerned with citizens fighting back than getting Money for it, it`s great for cars and alsorts, all you need to do is keep the charger in the fone so the batts can never go flat (I used a Car batt in my shed).

a simple Key Switch mounted will preclude any entry/exit dialings too.
it`s Far superior to a noisey Alarm as well, you could be out shopping or at a resteraunt and be alerted, meanwhile they`re in the act and feeling secure ))


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 25, 2007)

Folks here point their movie cameras focused on the area that is most likely to be broken into. If something goes missing, you have the perp (I watch too many crime shows  ) on tape and it makes it very easy for the police.

YT, brilliant!!!


----------



## shpj4 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  At least the thief was in the garage and not in your house.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks YT, Ill have my boy check into that.

And yes shipj4, glad they were not in the house!!

Policeman came by yesterday afternoon and reassured me its just kids doing this.  He took our details about the bike and stayed chatting for about an hour.  He's the beat cop for our area and was very informative about the low crime overall.

Landlord is fixing a big lock to the back gate and replacing the lock on the garage.  We are also putting up some barbedwire across the gate to prevent them from hopping it.  

I couldnt help buy get up this morning and look out back thinking the gate would be open again.  Sigh.  I hate that unsafe feeling.  This happened to us last summer and it took me a few weeks to get over it.  I'm sure it will go away again... Thanks again everyone for the kind words..


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 26, 2007)

If it's kids, you might even find one of those "beware, dangerous dog" type signs might help as a deterrent.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 26, 2007)

the above accompanied with: QKits Electronic Kits: FK207, Dog Barking Voice Kit
to add a little authenticity


----------



## lulu (Feb 26, 2007)

YT: ever thought of going into security as a side line?  Redkitty: theft is a huge problem, two years ago we were broken into.  We live about, I don't know, 30 miles ish south of Bristol, WE WERE ALL IN THE HOUSE, including the dogs...big dogs.  It must have happened between 3 oclock, wen we were up until, and 5 oclock when I got up to let the chickens out: but usually we would have been in bed earlier.  They spent time too....they came in to the house and took my car keys, unliocked the car and spent time going through my filofax opening mail.  Weirdly they took practically nothing: a bank card which they tried to withdrawer money from 3 Bristol ATMs but had not got a pin number and a mobile phone.  yet they had access to all our vlaubles and the cars to drive them away in. It was extreemly scary to thinkwe and our usually very alert dogs had been sleeping about six feet away from where they must have come to to pick up my car keys. 

Seriously YT, I would PAY to have someone install a security device like that fittedd for me.


----------



## corazon (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh red, I'm sorry. I hate feeling so violated! Good call on the lock for your gate. Was it an expensive mountain bike? Oh, it just gives me the creeps!

A few years ago someone walked into our house while we were sleeping. I was still awake and dh woke up so disoreinted. The guy ran out as soon as he heard my husband. Lucky for our landlord that we were there, he made furniture downstairs and had some very expensive tools! After that I was soo spooked. Most of the nights that dh was working I spent at my mom's house. Or I'd fall asleep on the couch with all the lights on. We were also considering getting a dog before this happened and the decision was made quick after we got broken in to.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 26, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> just quickly, what you`ll need will be an old mobile fone, the sort that doesn`t power off if left for a few mins, and you want this fone on the Vodafone Pay as you talk Smart price plan.
> that way you can top the thing up with a fiver and leave it in there forever until you make a call.
> 
> next you give this fone to the Handy person with the solding iron, they take the fone apart to expose the keypad, the SEND button on the fone is the one you`re interested in!
> ...


 
I'm so sorry redkitty! How violated you must feel.

Brillant YT! You remind me of my dad in that aspect as he was always inventing something. Good for you getting it patented. I know dad invented something and someone stole the idea and made quite a bit of money off his idea..... this was a long time ago. Your suggestion is much better than mine and safer..... I was going to suggest hooking up an electric shocker and when the bugger grabbed the door handle he'd get more than he bargained for. **one of those things they hook up to fences for livestock** I thought of this as my dad did it to his screen door on the garage when we were little because the neighbors big dog kept jumping up on it trying to get in when we were in there.....one good shock taught that dog.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 26, 2007)

You wont believe this, they came back again tonight.  During the day, while I was inside the house.  Cops here again, detective came with fingerprint kit, only to find that these bas*rds wore gloves and some sort of printless shoes.  Ill have to write more later as I'm emotionally wore out and cant think straight.  I actually cried out earlier that I wanted my daddy....


----------



## auntdot (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry Kitty, have no suggestions.

Here we have items to dissuade that behavior.

And we both know how to use them.  

Have no idea what you can do except, if it is an option, getting out of Dodge.


----------



## RMS (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry redkitty.  That really stinks!


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 26, 2007)

Such brazen thieves!  Did they take anything this time, RedKitty?  

Get a camera and hook it up to view the shed door.


----------



## Dove (Feb 26, 2007)

*The week after I lost Paul I had a whole house alarm put in. I keep it on day and night....AND believe it or Not i received a card from the Sheriff's office saying they have recovered a 32 caliber revolver that was taken in 1989...Boy, I wish it could talk!! I already have a hand gun and all of Paul's hunting rifles etc...but I think I should still put a beware of the dog sign on the fences...

"Go get-tum Dove!!"
  *


----------



## Dove (Feb 26, 2007)

P.S.  I have always said if i was left alone I was going to get a German Shepard..Kev. says for me to also buy a large shovel..


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 26, 2007)

A burglar may get in my house but they won't get out unless they shoot the dogs.  My animals can be very aggressive with strangers.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 26, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> You wont believe this, they came back again tonight. During the day, while I was inside the house. Cops here again, detective came with fingerprint kit, only to find that these bas*rds wore gloves and some sort of printless shoes. Ill have to write more later as I'm emotionally wore out and cant think straight. I actually cried out earlier that I wanted my daddy....


 
Gosh redkitty, I am so sorry you are going through this. Years ago, someone broke into my mom and dads house when they were at work. I know how awful they felt. Mom said she never felt the same in the house again.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 27, 2007)

Im SO sorry. Very very sorry.


----------



## lulu (Feb 27, 2007)

You poor poor thing.  Time to set up YT's invention?  It makes one feel vulnerable and violated.  But you are ok, and we're all here for you, and now you have to work out how you're going to protect yourself from future violations!  Lots of Hugs to you today.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words.  I didnt sleep so well last night, but I'm ok.  Landlord came by last night and secured the gate until he could come back today and install new locks, on the garage door and the back gate door.  He also put up that stuff you use to lay carpet, with the nails sticking up?  Its over the top of the gate door so they cant hop over without cutting themselves apart.  I already moved everything of value out of the garage.  Now I gotta some of it upstairs and store it in our 3rd room.

I was supposed to start my new job today, but I'm going in tomorrow.  They were very understanding.  And I got a care package from my Dad, Trader Joe's favorites!  Came on a good day.  

Thanks again everyone, you all really made my day.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 28, 2007)

There are also motion sensored alarms I like the dog barking thing also.
And all that doesn't work you can always do the old bucket of water over the door trick.  
Sorry couldn't help myself with that last one.


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 28, 2007)

If they put green dye in the bucket, the police could find them very quickly!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats a brilliant idea Half Baked.


----------



## lulu (Mar 1, 2007)

In fact, they went through a testing phase of something very similar: a dye that was did not come of the skin for some weeks and was visible only under ultra violet light.....I wonder what came of that?


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 1, 2007)

I know 45 years ago the police used an invisible powder to catch thieves.  Once it was on your skin, it didn't wash off for weeks and turned your hands blue.

These days, they'd probably call it entrapment.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 1, 2007)

So sorry, redkitty! I hope they catch the jerks. Also, I knew everyone here was highly intelligent but I didn't know I was in the company of geniuses! Makes my suggestion of landmines seem rather stupid.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 1, 2007)

Another idea, not as elegant as YT's or HB's, but if you are talking garden equipment and practical stuff, somehow burn into the handles or indelibly put on the statement: 'Stolen from ............".

It may prevent the crooks from being able to sell the stuff and they may leave you alone.


----------



## lulu (Mar 1, 2007)

The police do lend out ultra violet pens to mark your stuff with (just noticed we brits are a bit keen on ultra violet!) they use to be more vocal about it as an idea.  I remember one summer we all painted our horse rugs with our postcodes....created havok when the ponies were sold to new homes, lol


----------



## mish (Mar 2, 2007)

Redkitty, so sorry. Having experienced repeated intruders to my old home & vehicle, I got out of Dodge. I highly recommend installing a secuirty system (they will drill holes all over the place), placing the stickers on your windows, and sensor lights. I had both installed prior to selling out. Sadly, don't expect too much from the police dept (didn't work for me). The intruder(s) always entered my home when either myself or my bf were not at home. I grew weary of changing the locks/locksmiths & safety deposit boxes... so I gave up a home I loved, but my well-being was more important. An added note - if you don't have a car alarm, crank up the radio full blast after you turn your vehicle off. My feeling was/is, if you cross my threhhold & come into my home and I am there - You're Mine! Sorry, but, I felt more anger than sadness. Stay safe and aware.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Mish, we rent and are moving back to SF next year so no spending money on alarm system for the house.  We are installing a small LOUD alarm in the garage, which seems these little groups of criminals like to break into.  We dont have a car, so no problem with that!

So weird, living in SF for a few years I never had any problems... cars get broken into there but mine never did.  And yet here, its happened 3 times in one year.  Always the garage, as its separate from the house and buts up to an alley.  Our lazy police here informed me its a problem all over Bristol!

Thanks again everyone for the concern...I feel loved!!


----------



## lulu (Mar 2, 2007)

I feel your pain with the Bristol police.  True things they have said to me:

when someone was stealing petrol from my horse lorry (I could see his legs he was on other side) "Can you go and explain that it is private petrol?"  I was 18 and home alone

And, when in the middle of the night I dialled 999 to alert them to the fact our car and horses were being stolen as I called..."Can you chase them away?"  Luckily my dad was at home and that is indeed what we did do. Big dogs and a big man and a very angry young woman, NO police.


----------



## mish (Mar 2, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> Thanks Mish, we rent and are moving back to SF next year so no spending money on alarm system for the house. We are installing a small LOUD alarm in the garage, which seems these little groups of criminals like to break into. We dont have a car, so no problem with that!
> 
> So weird, living in SF for a few years I never had any problems... cars get broken into there but mine never did. And yet here, its happened 3 times in one year. Always the garage, as its separate from the house and buts up to an alley. Our lazy police here informed me its a problem all over Bristol!
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the concern...I feel loved!!


 
You are very welcome redkitty. I lived in New York city with a police lock and two other locks, and never had a problem. BTW, my home was in a very good neighborhood. I was appalled to come home to see my books (from my built-in bookcase) thrown to the floor, checks gone and carriage clock (w sentimental value) smashed. So, who knows. Glad you are okay. That's what matters.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 9, 2007)

You are not going to believe this.  They just came back and tore the gate off its hinges and left it wide open.  We were home.  Our neighbor heard them and came over to tell us something was going on out back.  Cops wont do anything since nothing was stolen.  Im just totally pissed off and freaked out.  I know they have been watching the house now and feel completely helpless.  Our landlord is going to replace the gate with a brick wall or something similar.  No more gate.  But I still dont feel safe and now think we should move.  But that just pisses me off even more, that I am being made to feel unsafe in my own home.  

I dont know what to do.


----------



## Toots (Mar 9, 2007)

What JERKS!  They tore your gate off the hinges because they were pissed you took some security measures.  
I know moving is a gigantic pain, but I'd move if you can.  
 I'm so sorry redkitty!

(btw, I was in your old stomping grounds last week, no wonder you can't wait to move back there - its great!)


----------



## redkitty (Mar 9, 2007)

Id rather live where cops carry guns.


----------



## csalt (Mar 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *redkitty*

_Thanks again everyone for the concern...I feel loved!!_

_*Whether you decide to move or stay ,there is always a caring safe place for you to come to here and know that people genuinely care about all the distress you have suffered.*_


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 9, 2007)

I am so sorry this is happening to you. It would be great if you could somehow catch them doing their dirty work on video.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 10, 2007)

Would LOVE to catch these little trouble makers on video!  

An update this morning, last night after we nailed the gate from the outside a neighbor came out to see what the noise was all about.  Told us that another garage down the alley also had a break in to the garage and a bike stolen.  Our neighbor 2 doors down also had these punks try to pull open their back gate as well.  So I do feel a bit, just a bit, better that it wasn't just us.  Last night I just so violated and unsafe.  Even living in SF I never felt like that!  

Our landlord came over this morning and he is securing the gate totally shut, no opening it at all.  Which is fine since we dont use it anyway.  He was so nice and felt really bad.  So hopefully if they come back again and see they cant get in or out, they will move on.

Still didnt sleep to soundly last night, kept straining to hear if they were back out there.  Thanks again to everyone for your kind replies.


----------



## lulu (Apr 29, 2007)

YT...are you still ok for your invention to be shared?  A UK friend's horses are being repeatedly "agitated" and I'm wondering if it could be adapted to go on the gate they are opening (not climbing over)?  They are using CCTV now, but the images are unclear and have not caught anyone real time, only on recordings.


----------

